# Plötzlich war die schlechte WLAN-Verbindung da!



## Rizzard (21. September 2012)

*Plötzlich war die schlechte WLAN-Verbindung da!*

Hab seit Wochen zuhause eine schlechte WLAN Verbindung.
Das surfen mit Tablet und Smartphone will nicht mehr so flüssig wie früher von statten gehen. Manchmal ist die Verbindung da, kurz darauf läd er minuten an einer Seite.
Auch mein WLAN Radio hat auf einmal derbe Aussetzer. Es läuft ein paar Minuten, dann muss er wieder buffern. Dieser Effekt tritt auch erst seit ein paar Wochen auf.

Solche Probleme hatte ich früher nie. Ich habe aber rein garnichts verändert. 
Kommuniziert wird über eine Fritzbox. 

Hat da jemand nen Rat?


----------



## Koyote (21. September 2012)

Hast du mal den Router neugestartet?


----------



## Rizzard (21. September 2012)

*AW: Plötzlich war die schlechte WLAN-Verbindung da!*

Ich hab ihn zumindest schon vom Stromnetz genommen, hat aber nichts gebracht.
Angeschrien hab ich ihn auch schon, hat ihn aber nicht beeindruckt.^^


----------



## fear.de (21. September 2012)

*AW: Plötzlich war die schlechte WLAN-Verbindung da!*

Hast du mal nachgeschaut auf welchem Kanal du funkst und wieviel Leute auf dem selben funken und wieviel Störungen auf diesem Kanal liegen?
Hatte vorgestern nicht genau das selbe Problem aber die WLAN Verbindung hätte schneller sein können, war auf Kanal 11 mit 5 anderen un 8 Störquellen = 20Mb/s von ner 100Mb/s Leitung, dann bin ich auf Kanal 13 gegangen , dort war kein anderer drauf und nur 2 Störquellen, Ergebniss 60Mb/s und mehr gibt das Notebook meiner Freundin auch nicht WLAN Technisch her, ich denke da liegt ggf. dein Problem.


----------



## Rizzard (21. September 2012)

*AW: Plötzlich war die schlechte WLAN-Verbindung da!*

Wie stellt man fest auf welchem Kanal man ist, und wie kann ich das dann umstellen?


----------



## Chakka_cor (21. September 2012)

*AW: Plötzlich war die schlechte WLAN-Verbindung da!*

Hi,

das kannst Du an Deinem WLAN-Router ablesen, bei mir stehts auch dabei wenn ich am PC auf das WLAn-Symbol drücke und auf Eigenschaften gehe.

Ändern kannst Du das über den Router aber wie es da geht ist halt abhängig von Gerät. Ich persönlich bin auch auf Kanal 13, da ist wirklich wenig los im Vergleich zu den anderen.

Deine Störung kann aber auch durch andere Geräte wie Mikrowelle, Funktelefone, oder noch schlimmer Babyphone (hatte dadurch bei uns extreme Störungen) hervorgerufen werden. Das Einzige was da hilft ist wirklich die Frequenzen durchprobieren.


----------



## Rizzard (21. September 2012)

*AW: Plötzlich war die schlechte WLAN-Verbindung da!*

Ok den Kanal wechseln ist kein Problem, hab das mal eben gegoogelt.

Allerdings stand da auch was von "Bitte beachten Sie, dass dieser Kanal auch bei allen WLAN Geräten mit geändert werden muss".

Ist das nötig bzw überhaupt möglich?


----------



## keinnick (21. September 2012)

*AW: Plötzlich war die schlechte WLAN-Verbindung da!*

Soweit ich weiß musst Du auf den angeschlossenen Geräten normalerweise keinen Kanal eingeben. Den sollten sie sich automatisch suchen.

Aber hast Du mal gecheckt ob sich vielleicht noch wer anders in Dein WLAN eingeklinkt hat? Manche Router haben ein Logfile wo Du siehst welche Geräte sich wann anmelden. Ich würde zur Sicherheit auch noch den Schlüssel ändern, um auszuschließen dass sich ein Nachbar (wie auch immer) ebenfalls bei Dir einklinkt oder "reingehacked" hat


----------



## Paneking (21. September 2012)

*AW: Plötzlich war die schlechte WLAN-Verbindung da!*

Bei Tablets, Smartphones usw. stellt sich der Kanal meist automatisch ein. Beim Laptop einfach die Verbindung nochmal neu einrichten oder eben den Kanal ändern.


----------

